# Topics > Pet tech > Automatic pet feeders >  RightBite, intelligent connected automated pet feeder, PetTrax, Inc., Stoughton, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - PetTrax, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

PetTrax RightBite - intelligent pet feeder

Published on Nov 21, 2015




> PetTrax RightBite is the most versatile and advanced pet feeder... EVER! RightBite and its companion smartphone application, PetTrax Mobile, combine to make it convenient and easy for pet owners to stay connected to their pets while keeping them healthy and happy.

----------


## Airicist

PetTrax RightBite - prototype

Published on Sep 19, 2016




> The PetTrax RightBite intelligent pet feeder prototype being born. Tested on the, now famous, Ricky and Teddy Stewart. Teddy (the nibbler) indulges in a meal at the authorization based feeder. Ricky (the gobbler) waits in the wings to scoff down what Teddy leaves behind. This time, Ricky is thwarted by PetTrax!

----------

